# mosquito



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i am planning on heading to mosquito state park and fish around the poles sticking out of the water has anybody been in there or can anybody tell me what the ice is like in there. i did pretty well on the crappie there in the fall so i am hoping to get in there and try it saturday if anybody can let me know it would be greatly appreciated. this is the first time ever ice fishing in the state park so i am trying to learn from the veterans so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I am no expert on Mosquito ,but be very careful out there. I am hearing that it lost a 1" or so from the warm up.We also just got hammered with snow. There was not very much to start with before the warm up. I honestly would wait a few days or until some of the seasoned ice guys start posting safe ice. There seem to always be a few guys fall through out there on early ice.

good luck ,

Bob


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I would stay clear of that area with all this snow we are getting. I haven't found good ice on the south end yet this year but I haven't checked lately. There are more people around on the north end of the lake in case you do get in trouble. The north end seems to be the better ice so far.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I would stay off of the ice for another week if you are new to ice fishing. There are plenty of danger out on the lake.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the info fellows and i am definately gonna listen because i never fished in there before during ice so i will wait another week or more.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

On Sunday a guy heading out on the north end told me he had checked the cemetary. 10' of open water from shore.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

just got an update on bouy line at skeeter from swone .. said looked to be 1-2 guys on second bouy he started out and the bar went went threw.. that ice was no good


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

There were some crazy guys fishing on 2" on Sunday too. My cajones just aren't that big.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Man thats not good news!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah thats not good news i like fishing but i don't like it that much to be fishing on 1-2" of ice.


----------



## BucK GU (Jun 18, 2009)

Took a ride up to Cortland Tractor today and decided to look over thenorth end. I watched approx. 12 shelters fishing out from 88 Causeway Bait shop. I went over the causeway and used binos to look at about another 12 shelters from around Pikey Bay inlet to what I thought was the bouy line. I did not see anyone on the south side of the causeway as far as I could see with binos. Gary


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Got out on the ice today with wannabitemyworm, the ice was 4inch clear...

Chaunc nice to meet you.

We only pulled a few perch, nice to get out


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow Joe, I thought we were buddies!  hopin to get out Friday. We'll see what the boss says.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Wow Joe, I thought we were buddies!  hopin to get out Friday. We'll see what the boss says.


we are but its hard to type when the kid are all over daddy


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was out at skeeter today and broke thru at the 305 ramp on the east side, if you look close you can see my pee on the ice that ran down my leg.lol. once i made it out, ice was about 2 to 3" lots of trapped air, becareful. but it looked like the whole lake was covered, how safe is the whole lake??


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Yikes man, that's gotta be a scare when your a distance from the bank


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Dam the ice...... that mug shot is enuff to scare anybody away from the lake.  Be careful buddy. Dont want to lose one of the best eye fishermen we have on this site. Remember... always follow Big Daddy out.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ezbite just how far out were you when you found the slush? I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow afternoon, John D. from Milton-Diamond, can't come, he is doing a fish fry all afternoon 'till evening so I want to get a jump on him for the season! maybe even get one through the hole before him this year!!!?----------sonar..........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Smitty, I rely on my ugly to keep those lowly squeelers fans in Penn. I broke thru about 20 yards out.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HEY,ezbite going out this afternoon?--------sonar........... I'm thinking right now about head'in up there !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea im going out, to work.lol


----------

